# TMN or MEO for 3G/4G internet(or even Vodafone)



## IanW

Hi,

As far as I can tell TMN & MEO are the same company - do they therefore offer the same thing?

I am looking for a 3G or 4G wireless option for internet (unlimited package) so will buy the 4G even though my area (Altura) is only really 3G.

I currently am using Vodafone on my mobile and get 3G although my speed would appear to only be around 2.5mbps down and 3.55mbps up (strange to be switched)

I also have use of a MEO router with an unknown package on it (in otherwords I have no idea of any bandwith limit until I hit it) This is giving me around 8mbps down and 1.5mbps up.

On the face of it the MEO and/or TMN is much faster for here. Although am comparing phone and router, so might be different in real life with 2 routers.

Assuming MEO or TMN is better, what is the difference?

Thanks.


----------



## canoeman

TMN is the mobile division of PT, Meo is the "fibre optic" TV, Internet, telephone division of PT, Sapo is the ADSL internet division of PT. 

Common to all providers "unlimited" internet traffic requires a contract & payment by Direct Debit

Speed depends on your area if you have fibre optic available that will be fastest providers Meo, Zon, Vodafone but they generally want you to take a "package" for best deals TV, internet, phone, mobile, with Meo be extremely careful on price when the "initial offer" finishes can be a shock

4G depends on your local mast no point in paying for 4G if your mast can't supply, suppliers 3G & 4G Optimus, Vodafone, TMN, my preference is to use my own router currently TP TL-MR3220 will take 3 or 4G I've found better than routers you can buy as part of package. All also offer a internet + home telephone (fixed mobile)


----------



## IanW

Thanks.

They both seem to offer 4G on mobile internet. So a bit confusing! I guess they offer identical service and package.

Of course our biggest issue is trying to work out which company would give us the greatest speed. We will be running blind in making our choice between the various 4G providers.

A fixed line is not an option as we are only renting for 6/7 months.

Going for 4G even though we can't get 4G because those contracts are unlimited.

Have no interest in local TV or phone for that matter. A mobile is fine.

Thanks.


----------



## canoeman

It's not the company that's important for 3 or 4G *it's what your local mast supplies*, if it's only 3G thats all you'll get, and *the importance is to choose the company that gives you the strongest best signal*, all do money back so you can try each.

We have 2 masts locally Optimus very recently have upgraded to 4G, Vodafone 3G, TMN 3G but a unreliable service

Sorry but I don't believe that opting for 4G even if not available will give you unlimited traffic, all companies are similar in that unlimited traffic requires a contract and payment by Direct Debit


----------



## IanW

Thanks. 

Good to hear that they offer a money back option. 

The reason for going for 4G is that the 3G packages are all limited to a maximum bandwidth per month. The 4G are unlimited.


----------



## IanW

Hmm.... not 100% sure they are unlimited  They promote unlimited, but it appears it is unlimited until you reach 15GB - which is not a lot. Not sure how they can advertise it as such.

Anyway, just discovered that we might be able to get 4G with Optimus or WOW.

I 'think' WOW is truly unlimited, but can't find any info on their minimum contract length.

I was told my MEO at Tavira that they do not offer any sort of money back option. Not sure if WOW give any sort of guarantee.

Problem with WOW is that our postcode says we can't get any service with Optimus or WOW, yet we get great reception from their mast which I believe is 4G. Another local postcode confirms that the WOW service is available.

Do not really want to spend 25 euros a month + equipment on a service that is not workable. But can't see any option.


If it is truly unlimited, then I would accept 5mbps


----------



## canoeman

Meo is standard service via fibre optic or telephone line no money back guarantee, it's the "mobile" dongle type that give money back guarantee option so if they say 4G can't deliver money back etc
WoW look at conditions of offer along top of page, Wow is unlimited, package price depends on speed but its contract + D/D


----------



## canoeman

Maybe should clarify
Vodafone, Optimus & TMN all offer 3 & 4G "dongle" packages with various payment options, unlimited traffic normally requires contract + D/D, they will also sell you a USB dock/Hotspot as a router for "dongle" (in my experience a TP or similar sell better more efficient models but it's important "dongle" is compatible with model) all also offer "dongle home internet/telephone" 

Optimus WoW is a 4G wireless router (SIM card is inside router) 3 speeds available + telephone option.
One off cost of WoW router is 49.90€ + monthly tariff for 20,40 or 100 Mbs +optional telephone, contract period 24 months *but it is not impossible to cancel a contract* providing you do it correctly.

In my experience I'd rank Optimus 1 for customer service, vodafone 2, but PT, TMN way down the list.


----------



## IanW

Many thanks 

Do you know if WoW is really unlimited - have you heard anyone who has been capped on it?

Essentially we need more than the 15GB a month that other providers allow on 'unlimited' packages, without buying multiple monthly packages. I have purchased a monthly Vodafone package, but on a month to month contact. But if they cap at 15GB then it will become unusable.

A phone line / broadband is not an option, sadly.

Good to know that it might be possible to get out of a contact - we will return to the UK in the early summer, so will waste some of the contract period.


----------



## canoeman

Yes it's unlimited but all contracts have tucked away normally something about "fair useage" norm is they throttle speed rather than cut you off, afraid you need to look at contracts line by line
This is Wow's wÖw | internet instantânea but if in doubt check that this is not a "edited" version of T&C
The service integrates WOW service Internet access and voice for the residential market. 
Internet: The Internet access service allows WoW to use the service at fixed locations, associated with a speed of up 100Mbps/10Mbps, and unlimited traffic. 
voice: The voice service is a wow phone service that lets you make and receive national and international calls, access to emergency services and use a range of other services.


----------



## SajidShah

Every 4G Sucks In Portugal .. Even WOW --- i get Wow and use it for a month i pay them for 100MB unlimited..and in there opinion My Aria have 100% Covrage but i its give me mex 20 MB download + 8Mb upload and some peak time its full down just give me 1 to 2 mb download... so i return them and if they make any trouble for me i go file a sue case on them.. 
others All 4G Have limit some 15GB and some 25 GB no one is unlimited just Wow is 100% unlimited but service sux...


----------



## canoeman

Read the small print, Wow gives you 3 options you don't have to sign for 100mb thats your choice, personally if I'm trying a new service I would allows go for lowest package if that works and gives stable continuity you can always increase package where it's difficult to decrease it.

Any 3, 3.5, 4G will depend on what your local mast transmits, number of users etc


----------



## SajidShah

Well when some one give You a Some offer you must get 80% of offer .. thats how some bunch of idiots make fool to whole nation...
and specially when u make a contract they black mail you....

and i have 10 years experience with all this-----

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## canoeman

What makes you think the rest of us don't have experience of Portugal & Internet options, and if you do have experience then you should know better than to take offers at face value, WoW like the other suppliers of "dongle" internet have a "grace" period to evaluate service something PT?Sapo/Meo don't


----------



## fi_ddlesticks

*internet / The Azores / Portuguese*

Hi

I am going to live in The Azores for 2 months.
1 month on Sao Miguel and 1 month on Fail 

I will be working from home for 5 days a week so I need a good reliable and fast internet .

The apartment in Sao Miguel has fiber optic internet

The apartment in Horta in Fail that I am very interested in says they have a cable internet (router) provider MEO .This service provides Tv, phone and internet and can use for skype video calls, hangouts, or fuze meetings without any problem. 

I am not at all technical so I am not sure how good and reliable the MEO option above is .

I feel a fiber optic connection would be better but I wondered if anyone knew or had experience of the internet in The Azores.

I have another house in Fail that offers fiber optic but its not as close to Horta as I wanted. 


Would anyone have any thoughts on the internet in The Azores and also general information /feedback on the Azores. I love hiking and the outdoors 

I do not speak any Portuguese but I HOPE a lot of people speak english.

thanks


----------

